# Career advice: Is this a good plan?



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I currently work 2 jobs. Both are part-time with a regular schedule and together I end up with a full work-week of 45-50 hours. 

1 job is very easy and stress free. However, I never know if I'll walk into work the next day and be out of a job. The contract has been extended for the last year, but never renewed and I'm pretty confident it's only a matter of time until they replace our services. This won't happen for at least a year, though. Even if it happened tomorrow, my other job enables me to pick up shifts, train, etc. Basically, if things went to **** here and I opened up my availability I'd be able to get a solid 6 weeks of full-time training (paid) training and would be able to pick up any other shifts. Although this job is easy, I don't care about it much because there's no room to grow, but it pays decent. Not well, but decent. I'd never be able to get paid what I get paid for doing so little.

Job 2 is contract - I was hired to cover a mat leave. This is pretty typical for this environment. (Government funded, 24/7 facility.) My contract is almost at an end. I'm confident I'll be able to apply internally after it does end (or just before it ends) so I'm not actually all that worried about getting work should things go to **** at job 1. The entire reason I took on a contract is because that's pretty much the only way to get in. Now, I'm in, .

Here's my dilemma: I have a good review with Job 2. However, I've been asked to cover shifts pretty much since I started and as a result of Job 1 I can't. I kind of feel like I'm the only one not able to cover and I don't want to be *that* girl. I actually needed covering when I broke my ankle so I feel guilty not being able to pick up any shifts. Unlike Job 1, however, Job 2 is hard. Mentally and physically. I leave drained only working part-time... Working full-time would wipe me out. On one hand I think too bad, work is work and the pay is better, but on the other I worry about burn-out. (Also typical in my field.)

A lot of shifts at Job 2 get offered. I'd say at LEAST 3/week. The offered shifts get paid out at double time and a half. Yup! So, I was debating about taking on a permanent part-time line when my contract ends, quitting my other job and opening myself up for the call-ins at double-time and a half. I'm thinking about working smarter, not harder. If I didn't have Job 1, I'd have the ability to cover at Job 2 and I'd make twice the money in less time. The thing is, I'm nervous if I quit Job 1 I'll never get a call-in, lol. (Worst case scenario.) That would be a disaster and I'd be left not making enough.

For the last 7 months I've been calculating how many shifts have come up. Shifts that I'm qualified for and it's been a consistent 3 (24 h giving me 50 with my regular line) the entire 7 months! When it happened at first, I thought it was just a fluke, but given the 24/7 environment and the quantity of staff required it makes sense. 

In sum, would it be foolish or smart to try and work part-time and fill the hours with call-ins at double time and a half?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Put it to paper. Do the math.

Worst case scenario and best case.

The ideal situation. Most money for least hours.
To be honest I personally could never arrange that.
I worked long hours, two jobs, and took overtime when available.
My second job was as an independent contractor. I had a partner who bailed me out, and me him, when possible. 

Talk to job 2 supervisors.

Explain your situation. See if they will work with you.

Gettng paid 2.5 times regular pay....cannot beat that.


----------

